# I'm back baby...!!(Santa Cruz - Heckler)



## dmc (Sep 7, 2007)

just picked up a Santa Cruz Heckler...  Been mt biking for decades but never went "big" on a bike before...  I have a Gary Fisher thats awesome for riding the tight single track of central NJ.  But I've needed something a little beefier for riding at Hunter and in the Catskills...





At the shop - waiting for components....

I'm going to ride the crap out it....


----------



## bvibert (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice!  That thing should be fun riding around Hunter.  What are you going to put on it for components?


----------



## marcski (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice ride.  And yes, what are you going to build it up with?  You still working down in Stamford?  I rode up at Mianus last weekend.  Not bad...I hadn't been there in years...for me, if i'm going to drive the 30 mins, I'd rather goto Blue Mtn.  But, I'd hit Mianus again.


----------



## dmc (Sep 7, 2007)

FOX DHX rear
FOX float fork
Hayes HFX 9 hyrolic breaks
XT front deralier
SRAM X7 rear..

some other stuff....


----------



## marcski (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice, i have the fox float up front and a fox rp3 in the rear.  I also am riding with the Hayes brakes...which have an amazing feel.


----------



## dmc (Sep 8, 2007)

marcski said:


> Nice, i have the fox float up front and a fox rp3 in the rear.  I also am riding with the Hayes brakes...which have an amazing feel.



I can't wait to pick it up next week..  This time next Saturday I'll be lift bombing at Hunter...


----------



## Marc (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow, congrats, DMC.  I've heard a lot of great things about the Heckler.  Very good geometry, still pretty adept and efficient at climbing despite being a nice beefy all mountain bike.  You're going to have a very nice setup.  Before you know it you'll be hucking 5 footers


----------



## dmc (Sep 9, 2007)

Marc said:


> Wow, congrats, DMC.  I've heard a lot of great things about the Heckler.  Very good geometry, still pretty adept and efficient at climbing despite being a nice beefy all mountain bike.  You're going to have a very nice setup.  Before you know it you'll be hucking 5 footers



It seems like a good bike for ridges and chairlifts..  And thats what i wanted..  I can't wait to get it out next weekend..
:-D


----------



## dmc (Sep 16, 2007)

Rode it yesterday...  Taking it back out now - LOVE IT


----------



## marcski (Sep 16, 2007)

Schweet looking.  Are you going to put clipless on it or leave those platforms?


----------



## dmc (Sep 16, 2007)

marcski said:


> Schweet looking.  Are you going to put clipless on it or leave those platforms?




they are actually clipless platforms..


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 17, 2007)

Sweet rig!


----------



## Marc (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice, have you got your suspension damping and preload dialed in?  It usually takes me a few runs over a variety of terrain to get it just where I want it.


----------



## dmc (Sep 17, 2007)

gotta stiffen up the frame a bit...


----------

